

Why software builds fail - lsh123
http://www.itworld.com/big-data/424262/why-software-builds-fail

======
lsh123
Interesting that the research confirms my own observation: dependencies are
usually the most common reason for build failures especially when moving from
a build on dev box to a build on shared infrastructure.

